# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ورودی دانشگاه علمی کاربردی

## UDK

با سلام.
دوستان کسی میدونه چطور میشه وارد دانشگاه های علمی کاربردی شد؟

آیا تعیین رشته هاش با همین آزمون سراسری بود؟

آزمون ورودی داره؟

چه شهر هایی دانشگاه هاش رو داره؟

دولتی به حساب میاد یا آزاد؟

اگر کسی رفت این دانشگاه  کاری به سراسری نداره؟یعنی جریمه تحریم 2 ساله کنکور ندادن که نداره؟(اگر کسی انتخاب رشتش کنه و نره)این واسم خیلی مهمه که سراسریم رو تحریم نکنه!
و این که ایا این دانشگاه زیر نظر وزارت علوم و تحقیقات هست؟

یک توضیح درمورد پذیرش دانشگاهش بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## Parniya

پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه علمی کاربردی چگونه است؟

 *خبرنامه دانشجویان ایران:* دانشگاه جامع علمی کاربردی  یکی از دانشگاه‌های وابسته به وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری است و تنها  دانشگاهي در نظام آموزش عالي ايران است كه دانشجويان آن همزمان با دانش،  مهارت را هم آموزش مي بينند.

*به گزارش خبرنگار صنفی آموزشی «خبرنامه دانشجویان ایران»؛*  هدف دانشگاه جامع فراهم آوردن نيروی انسانی متخصص و مورد نياز بخشهای  مختلف است و این افراد باید بتوانند برای فعاليتی که به آنها محول می شود  دانش و مهارت لازم را کسب نمايند.

		دانشگاه جامع علمی کاربردی به 2 شکل ترمی و پودمانی دانشجو می پذیرد كه  در اين گزارش قصد داريم به معرفي اين دو شكل و نحوه جذب دانشجويان  بپردازيم.

 *دوره ترمی دانشگاه علمی کاربردی*
		دانشگاه هر ساله با برگزاری آزمون ورودی براي دوره ترمي خود دانشجو می  پذیرد. آزمون ورودی در حد دوره سه ساله نظام جدید آموزش متوسطه و دوره یک  ساله پیش دانشگاهی می باشد و پذیرش در دوره‌های کاردانی پیوسته و ناپیوسته و  کارشناسی پیوسته و ناپیوسته  می باشد که دارای 4گرایش صنعت، فرهنگ و هنر،  کشاورزی، مدیریت و خدمات اجتماعی می باشد و داوطلب با انتخاب 20 رشته بر  حسب اولویت در صورت قبولی شروع به تحصیل می کند.

* موادآزمون عمومی برای رشته های تحصیلی کاردانی*
		موادآزمون                    ضریب
		زبان عربی                      1
		زبان و ادبیات فارسی           2 
		زبان انگلیسی                   2
		فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی    5/1

*شرايط پذيرش اختصاصي:*
		- داشتن گواهينامه دوره پيش‌دانشگاهي و يا ديپلم نظام قديم آموزش متوسطه
		- داشتن شرايط اختصاصي اعلام شده توسط هر يك از مراكز آموزش تحت نظارت دانشگاه
		- برخورداري از توانايي جسمي لازم متناسب با رشته¬هاي انتخابي
		- دارا بودن شرايط مربوط به وظيفه عمومي براي داوطلبان پسر

*- روش گزينش دانشجو*
		گزينش دانشجو در هر يك از رشته‌ تحصيلي براساس نمره كل آزمون و نيز معدل  كل ديپلم، كه اثر هركدام پنجاه درصد مي‌باشد و با توجه به صلاحيت‌هاي عمومي  داوطلبان و نوع ديپلم مندرج در دفترچه راهنما در سهميه‌هاي آزاد، شاغل،  ايثارگر و بومي بودن براساس ضوابط دانشگاه جامع علمي- كاربردي و مصوبات  مربوط صورت مي‌گيرد.
		گزينش دانشجو به يكي از دو روش متمركز و نيمه متمركز به شرح زير انجام خواهد شد:

*الف) روش متمركز:* 
		در رشته هايي كه پذيرش در آن‏ها به روش متمركز صورت مي‌پذيرد، با توجه به  امتياز كل داوطلبان، اولويت‌هاي انتخابي‌ آن‌ها و ظرفيت‌هاي اختصاص داده  شده به هر سهميه، فهرست پذيرفته‌شدگان اعلام مي‌شود.

*ب) روش نيمه متمركز:*
		يكسري از رشته ها نياز به اقداماتي نظير مصاحبه يا آزمون عملي دارند كه  از بين معرفي‌شدگان چند برابر ظرفيت، مصاحبه و يا آزمون عملي انجام مي شود.  گزينش نهايي داوطلبان به صورت نيمه متمركز بر اساس امتياز كل و از بين  معرفي‌شدگان چند برابر ظرفيت و پس از انجام مصاحبه و يا آزمون عملي و با  توجه به صلاحيت‌هاي عمومي آنان انجام مي‌گيرد و گزينش نهايي براساس نتيجه  مصاحبه و يا نمره آزمون عملي انجام مي‌شود.

*دوره پودمانی دانشگاه علمی کاربردی*
		«دوره كارداني علمي-كاربردي پودماني» از مجموعه پودمان‌هاي عمومي،  پودمان‌هاي پايه، پودمان‌هاي تخصصي و كارآموزي تشكيل مي‌شود. جمع  پودمان‌هاي اين دوره بين هشت تا دوازده پودمان، مشتمل بر 72 تا 75 واحد  آموزشي و 1200 تا 2000 ساعت آموزشي است و دانشجو موظف است ظرف مدت سه تا شش  سال آنها را بگذراند.
		پس از پایان مدت تحصیل آزمونی از دانشجویان به عمل می آید که مدرک به  آنها تعلق می گیرد.

*شرط پذيرش*
		معدل كل حداقل 14 از 20 در ديپلم سه ساله براي داوطلبان نظام جديد و  داشتن همين معدل در كارنامه ديپلم براي داوطلبان نظام قديم آموزش متوسطه

منبع » خبرنامه دانشجویان

----------


## UDK

ممنون از parniya

ولی آزمونش کی برگزار میشه؟
چطور هست؟
کجا باید ثبت نام کرد؟
کی باید ثبت نام کرد؟
اهواز هم این دانشگاهش هست؟
این اطلاعات کم هست!
ممنون میشم جامع و بروز کمک کنید

----------


## Ro.Architect

*با سلام

دوست عزیز از سال گذشته آزمون ورود به دانشگاه علمی کاربردی برداشته شده و در مقطع کاردانی بدون آزمون و با توجه به معدل دانشجو میپذیرد.

مقاطع علمی کاربردی شامل کاردانی و کارشناسی میشود که در ابتدا باید مقطع کاردانی را پشت سر گذاشته و سپس برای کارشناسی آزمون ورودی دهید.

بله در اهواز هم دانشکده علی کاربردی هست در پردیس و دقیقا در محوطه ی دانشکده جهاد دانشگاهی و جفت پیام نور هست.*

----------


## Ro.Architect

*و در آخر مدرک علمی کاربردی هم سطح با مدرک غیر انتفاعی میباشد.*

----------


## UDK

با سلام.
دوستان ثبت نام علمی کاربردی شروع شده.!
ولی هنوز بنده نفهمیدم که اگر ثبت نام کنم و قبول بشم و نرم آزمون سراسری محروم نمیشم؟
اصلا ارتباطی با سراسری داره؟*یعنی نگن چون رفتی علمی کاربردی دیگه امسال سراسری نمیشه شرکت کنی؟!*
خواستم شرکت کنم که اگر سراسری رشته دلخواهم قبول نشدم برم علمی کاربردی که معاف تحصیلی بشم و بعد واسه 93 بخونم.میشه دیگه؟(خرجش از آزاد کمتره!)

----------


## UDK

دوستان خواهشا جواب بدید

----------


## HassanTakno

سلام
دوست عزیز شما اگه سراسری ثبت نام کردی و قبول شدی باید بری سراسری وگرنه محروم میشی. ولی علمی کاربردی با آزاد اینجوری نیست. دوست داشتی میری دوست نداشتی نمیری.

----------

